# Westchester RC



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop on Open ?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open has 6 dogs left to run in the 1st series.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the last series. 7 dogs.

1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9, 15

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd series. 19 dogs...

3, 4, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 32, 36, 41, 42 

Scratches: 2, 10, 29, 40

Finishing up 2nd series land blind now.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby results:

1) #9 - Plourde's Fifth Generation-Genie - O/H Pete Plourde
2 ) #15 - Bluewater's Tight Lines-Catch - O/H Tim Mueller
3) #5 - Westwind Whispering Cove Jay-Jay - O/H Mike Moscowitz
4) #1 - Beaverdam's Second Chance-Chance - O/H Patti Roberts

RJ) #8 - Caernac's In The Zone-Zone - O/Frank & Mimi Kearney H/Mimi Kearney

JAMS: #2 - Ali's Black Dog Gotta Roll, JH-Zoe - O/H Lee Nelson
#7 - Blackfoot's Got True Grit-Ranger - O/H Patti Roberts

Scratches: 3, 13


Congrats to All!!!

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series:

16 dogs:

3, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 28, 30, 31, 32, 36, 42


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series. 11 dogs..

12, 13, 19, 20, 23, 25, 28, 30, 31, 32, 42

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Q callbacks to the 2nd series:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10; 12, 13, 15, 16, 17

Scratch: 9

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series. 22 dogs.. 

2, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 37, 38

Scratches: 4, 9, 12, 27, 32, 35

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series. 17 dogs... 

2, 5, 7, 11, 13, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 28, 29, 37, 38

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying callbacks:

To 3rd series: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 12, 13, 16, 17

To last series: 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, 13, 16, 17

Finishing up last series now.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open results:

1) #20 - Beaverdam's Mister Earl-Speedo - O/John & Margaret Stouffer H/Rick Roberts
****new FC... big congrats!

2) #19 - FC Backwater Smokin Turq - O/H Tim Mueller (congrats Tim u & Turq ran a nice trial)
3) #30 - FC AFC Grenwing Tall Timber - O/Craig Stonesifer H/Ed Forry
4) #28 - AFC Piney Glen's Tonka - O/H Justin Aimone

RJ #42 - FC Beaverdam's Blockbuster - O/Cam Clark H/Rick Roberts

JAMS: 12, 13, 23, 25, 31, 32


Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Ten said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1) #20 - Beaverdam's Mister Earl-Speedo - O/John & Margaret Stouffer H/Rick Roberts
> ****new FC... big congrats!
> ...


Barb, 
You just gonna leave us hanging like this? C'mon I gotta get up early tomorrow, long day. LOL


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Pete on that derby win, and also to Mike M. for getting third place.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Barb tell John congrats on the open win and getting the FC on Speedo. Tell him Star is proud of her brother.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

CamoDog said:


> Barb,
> You just gonna leave us hanging like this? C'mon I gotta get up early tomorrow, long day. LOL


Ugh.. Long day


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

CamoDog said:


> Barb,
> You just gonna leave us hanging like this? C'mon I gotta get up early tomorrow, long day. LOL


I'm back. Had to give out q placements, etc. Feed my dog too was also a good idea! Lol. Then tuck him in. He earned it!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

aabraham said:


> Barb tell John congrats on the open win and getting the FC on Speedo. Tell him Star is proud of her brother.


You got it SJ going to put it all up now.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying results:

1) #17 - Maranathas Prophet Take It To the Limit- Prophet (aka Michael Phelps; ) O/June & Stephen Cawood H/Patti Roberts

2) #1 - Renegade's Aegus Missle To The Mark - Aegis - O/Susan Dorsey H/Ruck Millheim

3) #3 - Maple Hill's Ella Enchanted - Ella O/Chris Videtto H/Lois Monroe

4) #12 - Nor'land Old Pecullar - Stout - O/Sukie Noble H/Lois Monroe

RJ) #6 - Marjohn's Super Tanker - O/John & Margaret Stouffer H/John Stouffer


JAMS: 13, 16

Congrats to all!

Congrats to my Goshen friends.. Chris & Ella. & Lois Monroe Heart & Soul Retrievers

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the last series. 9 dogs:

2, 5, 7, 15, 19, 20, 22, 23, 25

Barb


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats Prophet and Patti - now both brothers QAA! Way to go! He is a stud in the water isn't he - love the nickname of Michael Phelps Barb! - that is a good P name too!



Ten said:


> Qualifying results:
> 
> 1) #17 - Maranathas Prophet Take It To the Limit- Prophet (aka Michael Phelps; ) O/June & Stephen Cawood H/Patti Roberts
> 
> ...


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Just heard Sammie Thompson won the Am with Payton!

Dolores Smith got second with Matty
John Stouffer got third with Speedo
Roy Morejon got fourth with Curry

Hooray to all! Sorry don't have Jams.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

I have JAMS.

RJ) #15 - High Speed Roll - Snap - O/H Bob Graham

JAM: #25 - FC AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH - Ten - O//H Barb Radtke

Congrats to all.

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

jenbrowndvm said:


> Congrats Prophet and Patti - now both brothers QAA! Way to go! He is a stud in the water isn't he - love the nickname of Michael Phelps Barb! - that is a good P name too!


Hey Jen.. I didn't know you had a littermate. I fell in looove with that dog when Andrew and I judged him in a Derby in Maryland. He looks like he is going to be a player. Love his drive & courage.. and oh so watery. Nice looking too! Lots of luck with your pup.

Barb


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! My little girlfriend cut her foot in the first series Open ,but is doing well with it now.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow Sammie and Payton are on a roll! Congrats


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anybody have contact info for any of the club officers? I'm thinking of running the DQ on 8/17 but I need to find out how wheelchair accessible the grounds are for that DQ.


----------

